

Critique of Kant leads to man being shot in Russian shop - Jun8
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/09/19/russian_rubber_gunfight_in_rostov_follows_philosophical_argument_about_immanuel.html

======
Jun8
This is one of those The Onion headlines that are actually real and any
comment one can make would be inadequate.

